# 4000 3 point hitch help



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m new here I believe what I have is a 1968 Ford 4000 industrial. was originally equipped with loader and backhoe. I’m not in front of it but I believe the tag under the hood calls it a D4014c?

the 3 point has been kind
Of funny to me since I’ve owned it but this was my first real tractor.
The position lever only has about 1” of movement. And for me to use an implement, I always had to put it in draft control. 
I’m position control the arms would
Never drop enough for the implement to do its job. the brush hog, the rear wheel would
Not touch the ground.

so I’ve used it like that until recently when the control selector felt like nothing was on the other end. 3 point was almost unusable at that point.

I removed the top plate, and found a missing pin where the control lever attaches to the linkage. Ok. 
I decided it was enough Of a pain in the but to get this far, reseal the top plate.

I’m not really seeing anything jumping out at me. I feel like it’s been resealed at some point. 
I can’t get the unload valve out. That threaded plug is really stuck.
It seems to move freely inside though.

i went to adjust the control linkages, the first one .200 fine. The one with the turnbuckle.
The second one I think the bolt ran out of thread and at that point the head of the bolt was no longer contacting the other arm. And it was still not .200”
The spring looked close to being collapsed. 
Now I’ve tried these adjustments with that pin still missing, I just manually moved the linkage. 
I don’t know if that missing pin is making the difference?
At this point I’m really trying to just get more familiar with it.

what should I use to replace that pin? The diagram looks like 1/4” diameter pin with a spacer between the arm and the linkage? It also looks like I have to disassemble a lot more stuff to get to it, that’s why I’m trying to get familiar with the adjustments.
i haven’t really found a pin I trust. I’m thinking grade8 bolt and tack the nut to the bolt.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a photo of the Underhood tag. I think I can read most of it if any of that info matters.
This is a 3 cylinder diesel, 4 speed, hi and low trans.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy James, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached are 3 parts diagrams covering your Lift Cover, Flow Control Valve, and Lift Cylinder. Can you use these diagrams to identify what items you are having problems with?? 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/116481?sectionId=260367&diagramId=C960C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

https://www.messicks.com/nh/116481?sectionId=260367&diagramId=F85EC5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

https://www.messicks.com/nh/116481?sectionId=260367&diagramId=BD60C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

This lever only moves about 1”, is that normal for this tractor?


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

This lever is still attached to the shaft, but inside of the cover, the pin that connects it to the linkage disappeared.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I think this pin, spacer/washer, and cotter pin? Or clip? Is what fell out.
47,49,51

50 is no longer connected to 46


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

Adjusting this, following the procedure in the IT manual, I am able to set it to the .200”


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

When I follow the procedure for this one, it doesn’t make it to .200” the adjuster bolt feels like it runs out of thread and the spring is pretty collapsed.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Picture #1 - This is your lift control lever. It should move easily the full extent of the quadrant. The shaft for this lever can get rusted badly and not turn at all. Look under the lift cover and see if it's free on that end. Try to get some penetrating oil onto the shaft. You must free this shaft up to allow full movement of the lift control.

Picture #2 - Position/draft control lever. Use draft control only for plowing.

Picture #3 - The missing items should be on bottom of your reservoir? Drain it and find them.

Picture #4 - Normally you should make adjustments after everything is fixed. Fix lift control lever & draft control lever. Also there is a cam follower pin (dowel) that gets badly worn from riding on a cam for many years. Replace it. If the cam is badly worn, build it up with weld and grind it back to near original. Also, make sure that your draft control system moves freely.

Cam follower pin (Ford 3000 tractor diagram)









Picture #5 - I cannot help you here. Something is obviously worn, screwing up your adjustment. 

The unloader valve is a frequent problem. I think there is a plug in front of it. There is a way to get behind it and push it out.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I did drain it thinking I could find the pin. there’s a lot on there. I can’t see the bottom. 
The cam follower pin has some wear but very little. I’m going to say less than 1/16” deep. I was looking for a place to buy a new one anyway since it’s apart. 
The unloaded plug, it is threaded but I haven’t had any luck pulling it out with a bolt and sleeve.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

The lift control lever now moves up freely. When pushed down it only goes about half way and the piece that is connected to it hits the housing inside. I still would have imagined it moving the full range but it doesn’t look possible to me.
And thanks for the response BigT


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Jam


Jamesdart said:


> The lift control lever now moves up freely. When pushed down it only goes about half way and the piece that is connected to it hits the housing inside. I still would have imagined it moving the full range but it doesn’t look possible to me.
> And thanks for the response BigT


That's not right. It should move freely the full extent of the quadrant. You have something bent, broken, or twisted. Check key, item #24 in first diagram.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ll keep at it.
I go out there and mess with it for 1/2 hour or so and get frustrated. i haven’t gotten the control lever off yet, I don’t know what keys it to the shaft. Is it possible it is clocked Wrong?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The lift handle has to have means of keying to the shaft.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

Right. I haven’t taken the handle off yet. It’s giving me a fight. Do you know is it a single flat? 2 flats? 4 flats? Keyway?


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

I got the pin washer and cotter pin with a flexible magnet.

The pin looks weird like it was just an interference fit. I’m not going to trust that since it fell
Out already.


----------



## Jamesdart (Oct 29, 2020)

Well I ordered a cam follower pin from messicks or so I thought. 
That’s not the right pin.


----------

